# pay tax after deportation ??



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

hi every1 i was just wondering if people have to file their taxes after being deported from the US? their is intentions on coming back so would this be any proble in the future or not? thanks PLz help!!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

joantovar said:


> hi every1 i was just wondering if people have to file their taxes after being deported from the US? their is intentions on coming back so would this be any proble in the future or not? thanks PLz help!!


I would think that if you have been deported, you would not be allowed to return to the US whether you paid your taxes or not. I seriously doubt that being deported will relieve you of the obligation to pay your taxes.


----------



## joantovar (Jul 29, 2010)

JohnSoCal said:


> I would think that if you have been deported, you would not be allowed to return to the US whether you paid your taxes or not. I seriously doubt that being deported will relieve you of the obligation to pay your taxes.


My wife is a US citizen witch it give a way for me to come back, i was just asking because we dont know if she should add me on to her taxes, since i do have a SSN


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

joantovar said:


> hi every1 i was just wondering if people have to file their taxes after being deported from the US? their is intentions on coming back so would this be any proble in the future or not? thanks PLz help!!


It depends if you have US source income that you might be obligated to pay US tax on. If so, you'd probably wind up having to file a NR return separately from your wife.

If you have a social security number, your wife can file married filing separately and (if she meets the requirements) could claim you as a dependent. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

joantovar said:


> My wife is a US citizen witch it give a way for me to come back, i was just asking because we dont know if she should add me on to her taxes, since i do have a SSN


Your wife should have been filing a US tax return regardless of where she worked or lived.

I strongly suggest that you go to the official IRS web site rather than go by hearsay on this forum. Here is the link.

Internal Revenue Service

Being married to a US citizen does NOT automatically allow you to live in the US.


----------

